# First Snow---Big one on the way!!



## Bearcarver (Dec 13, 2020)

*First Snow---Big One on the Way!!*​

OK, this was just a coating we got on Dec 10---Less than an inch, but it's the Ice breaker, opening up the flood gates for more to come soon.
I'd be happy if they were all like this, but now they're saying we're supposed to get 8" to 12" on Wednesday.
I used to love Snow when I was a kid---Playing in it, and building Forts, Tunnels & Igloos, then in my Young Adult days I loved to Drive in it, and we used to drive around and help people get "Unstuck".  Now it's a PITA----Pretty, but dangerous at times, and too much work getting rid of it, or moving it out of the way.

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 13, 2020)

I heard that Bear.  Same for me.  It was great when young.  Cool when a young driver.  Then not so nice when older.  Now when we have the rare snow in Ga, 1-2 times a year, some years nothing, it's nice to look at, but that's it.  The first year we lived here, we had an 18" snow storm, I was still early 30's so I drove the hell out of it, even got a flat tire and still drove it!  The next day it was 70' and it melted as fast as it came, lol.  Haven't had near that much snow since, almost 30 years.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 13, 2020)

Cooled down yesterday , but 2 days of 65 before that . You never know around here any more . I'm happy to just look out the window .


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 13, 2020)

Just a dusting last nite in ND. Amazing weather that we have had here recently. Nice for the pheasant hunting. Sure will shorten winter  not having to mess with the snow as of yet.
Good luck along the NE  corridor, stay safe !


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 13, 2020)

Geez Bear, that stuff's just too darned cold for me, hate it! It'll be a high of 62º and sunny here all week, and that's still to nippy for us. RAY


----------



## tropics (Dec 13, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Cooled down yesterday , but 2 days of 65 before that . You never know around here any more . I'm happy to just look out the window .


Rich comeon now u know the saying stick around 5 minutes the weather will change
LOL


----------



## normanaj (Dec 13, 2020)

Its 62 here in RI today.NO COMPLAINTS!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 13, 2020)

I dont miss that at all.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 13, 2020)

I'm with ya bear!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 13, 2020)

Its snowing now here in Northern Arkansas. Same storm that’s heading your way Bear!
My kids love the snow, and I don’t mind it either! Can’t wait for a snowball fight!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 13, 2020)

yankee2bbq said:


> Its snowing now here in Northern Arkansas. Same storm that’s heading your way Bear!
> My kids love the snow, and I don’t mind it either! Can’t wait for a snowball fight!




Yup!!
LOL---I had to look at your age----"You don't mind snow"----You're 44 !!!
Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 13, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> I heard that Bear.  Same for me.  It was great when young.  Cool when a young driver.  Then not so nice when older.  Now when we have the rare snow in Ga, 1-2 times a year, some years nothing, it's nice to look at, but that's it.  The first year we lived here, we had an 18" snow storm, I was still early 30's so I drove the hell out of it, even got a flat tire and still drove it!  The next day it was 70' and it melted as fast as it came, lol.  Haven't had near that much snow since, almost 30 years.




LOL---I know it can get cold in GA. I spent the Winter there in 1968 "Ft Gordon", and got the worst Cold of Flu, or whatever of my life there. No Barracks for us when we got there, so we spent the first night in group tents, without blankets, and the Permanent party guy in charge of fueling the potbellied stoves was a Lazy piece of #$%^&*(.
I slept in 3 sets of fatigues, and inside my Mattress cover, which is just a bag over your mattress.  Boy did I get sick!!!  Got rid of it just in time to fly to the other side of the planet. No snow in Ft Gordon, but the water puddles were all solid ice!!

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 13, 2020)

So you got the "Scenic" tour, lol.  Ouch that sounds like a nightmare.  We get a lot of "Black Ice" on the roads.  They just look wet, but it's just enough ice to make it hazardous.  I prefer snow than ice, because at least you know what you're driving into, and have a fighting chance.  They've called off schools here due to ice.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 13, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup!!
> LOL---I had to look at your age----"You don't mind snow"----You're 44 !!!
> Thanks for the Like.
> 
> Bear


Wish I was 24!!!


----------



## willy appleseed (Dec 13, 2020)

yippie  skippy thanks bear definatley not looking forward to this i live in the skook 25 mi north of you used to like it as a kid now 59 definaley a pita now!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 13, 2020)

Stay warm bear. Like you I have been "fortunate" to spend a little time at ft gordon. Went to basic at ft benning though and that was a real "treat" lol


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 13, 2020)

Looks pretty. Never had to deal with it. Sure seems like a bowl of chili and a hot dog would warm the sole.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 13, 2020)

Thankfully I'm below the snowline, but 20 mins away they get a snow every so often. An hour away can get clobbered with feet upon feet of snow. Ski resorts are less than two hours away once the roads are cleared. That's close enough for me. 

I used to have to drive over the hill to a Reno office (2.5 hours)  a couple times a month to work. I don't miss that drive in the snow.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 13, 2020)

They are saying 3-6 here.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 14, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> They are saying 3-6 here.




They changed ours from 8" to 12" on Wednesday to  12" to 18" on Wednesday!!!
Should be interesting & a PITA !!
Snowing Hard now, but should be less than an inch.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 14, 2020)

I think this ones staying south of us. We may see a light dusting.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 14, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> I think this ones staying south of us. We may see a light dusting.
> 
> Chris




We ended up with about 2 1/2" today, but they're still calling for 12" to 18", starting at Noon Wednesday & ending at 9 AM on Thursday.

Bear


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 14, 2020)

Dang. That’s a lot. Keep us updated


----------



## normanaj (Dec 15, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> they're still calling for 12" to 18", starting at Noon Wednesday & ending at 9 AM on Thursday.



Apparently that's pretty much forecast here as a coastal storm.

Didn't even use the snowblower once last year.I guess that won't be the case this year!


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 15, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> We ended up with about 2 1/2" today, but they're still calling for 12" to 18", starting at Noon Wednesday & ending at 9 AM on Thursday.
> 
> Bear


It's sounding like we will get any where from  2" to 6" depending on what station we listen to.  I'll take it compared to what you're getting dumped on!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 15, 2020)

GATOR240 said:


> It's sounding like we will get any where from  2" to 6" depending on what station we listen to.  I'll take it compared to what you're getting dumped on!




Yup---I'm no better than they are at predictions, but I'm saying we'll get about 16", between Noon Wednesday & 9 AM Thursday.
We have 2 1/2" on the ground now from yesterday's snow. (Below)

Bear
Yesterday's Snow:


----------



## sandyut (Dec 15, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> they're still calling for 12" to 18", starting at Noon Wednesday & ending at 9 AM on Thursday.


that would be a dreamy forecast for us!  Send it over to SLC!  we have had a couple 1-3" skiffs - ready for a dumper!


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 15, 2020)

I'm used to snow and cold, but i don't enjoy it anymore except for a little ice fishing.

I live in a snow belt, lots of lake effect snow.

Tractor with bucket sure does come in handy.

Don't think we'll get much from this storm.


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 15, 2020)

Me?   Never liked snow!  Even as a kid.

John


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 15, 2020)

Looks pretty in a photo, but I would not want to be there. It’s cold to our standards down here, but it’s all relative!
Al


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 15, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---I'm no better than they are at predictions, but I'm saying we'll get about 16", between Noon Wednesday & 9 AM Thursday.
> We have 2 1/2" on the ground now from yesterday's snow. (Below)
> 
> Bear
> ...


Are those snow cones on your sidewalk?


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 15, 2020)

GATOR240 said:


> Are those snow cones on your sidewalk?


Safety never takes a Holiday my friend


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 15, 2020)

GATOR240 said:


> Are those snow cones on your sidewalk?




LOL---I put those on the walk, because I don't like people coming to the front door.
We never use it. We leave the garage door open all day, every day, as long as we're home. Sometimes they still walk through the yard to go around the cones. A foot or 2 of snow helps---We just don't shovel the walk. Then they get the hint to use the garage door. We even have a sign on the door, inside the garage that says "Put delivery here", with an arrow pointing down. 
They'll be snow cones tomorrow. LOL. 

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 16, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> I'm with ya bear!



How much are you supposed to get up there, with this one???

Bear




yankee2bbq said:


> Its snowing now here in Northern Arkansas. Same storm that’s heading your way Bear!
> My kids love the snow, and I don’t mind it either! Can’t wait for a snowball fight!



You guys should keep it all this time. It will melt a lot faster down there.
Looking at the future forecast, our "High" temps over the next 2 weeks don't go above 36°, so this snow will be around here for a long time!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 16, 2020)

willy appleseed said:


> yippie  skippy thanks bear definatley not looking forward to this i live in the skook 25 mi north of you used to like it as a kid now 59 definaley a pita now!



Thank You Willy!!

Bear




TNJAKE said:


> Stay warm bear. Like you I have been "fortunate" to spend a little time at ft gordon. Went to basic at ft benning though and that was a real "treat" lol



Thank You Jake!!
I never had the pleasure of Benning.
Went to Bragg, Monmouth, Dix, Gordon, Vietnam, Schofield, Hood ----Home!!
All kinds of fun in only 3 years!!!

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 16, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> How much are you supposed to get up there, with this one???
> 
> Bear


last i seen 12-18 so we'll probably get 25   hopefully it will go more out to sea so we get less but it's not looking that way, what are they calling for down your way. looks like ya actually got more then we did Monday.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 16, 2020)

just seen the first flurries  Bear, guess it's time to take old glory down.


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 16, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> Safety never takes a Holiday my friend


Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 16, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> last i seen 12-18 so we'll probably get 25   hopefully it will go more out to sea so we get less but it's not looking that way, what are they calling for down your way. looks like ya actually got more then we did Monday.



5" to 8" today, and 8" to 12" tonight.
I figure we'll get about 16" all total, by 10 AM tomorrow.

Remember---Don't eat yellow Snow!!!

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 16, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Remember---Don't eat yellow Snow!!!


NOW you tell me?


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 16, 2020)

LOL.  Bear thanks for the like, very appreciated.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 16, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> 5" to 8" today, and 8" to 12" tonight.
> I figure we'll get about 16" all total, by 10 AM tomorrow.
> 
> Remember---Don't eat yellow Snow!!!
> ...


the yellow ain't to bad but the brown stuff taste like crap!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 16, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> the yellow ain't to bad but the brown stuff taste like crap!




Hint----->>>

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 16, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Hint----->>>
> 
> Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 16, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Looking at the future forecast, our "High" temps over the next 2 weeks don't go above 36°, so this snow will be around here for a long time!!!



36*!!! Woke up this morning and it was 5*. Coming home from work and it was 10*. Still no snow though

Chris


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 16, 2020)

At 7 pm we had 9 inches.  Still snowing hard.


----------



## tropics (Dec 17, 2020)

10 plus inches and coming down hard
Richie


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 17, 2020)

It got white out!


----------



## normanaj (Dec 17, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Remember---Don't eat yellow Snow!!!



Mr. Zappa was a wise man!

Still snowing here,about 10" of wet snow with several more to come throughout the day.The immediate coastline had some mixing with rain which makes it even worse,sometimes a mile or two can make all the difference.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 17, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> At 7 pm we had 9 inches.  Still snowing hard.




Stopped here during the night.
Ended with only about a Foot of snow.
Got down to 22°, but back up to 32° now.
Bear Jr's plowing now with his Ram 2500 & "Boss" V-plow.
LOL---I watch from the Window---I won't be going out to play today!!

Bear


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 17, 2020)

NY Southern Tier got dumped on. You got lucky with only a foot!


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 17, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> How much are you supposed to get up there, with this one???
> 
> Bear


if i had to guess we got between 22-26, hard to tell with the drifting. deep enough to cover my furnance vent on the roof so that stopped running over night, had to climb up and clear that, running fine now.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 17, 2020)

bill ace 350 said:


> NY Southern Tier got dumped on. You got lucky with only a foot!




I saw that on the News---Some got up to 44".
You guys up there are used to it though, right?

Bear


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 17, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> I saw that on the News---Some got up to 44".
> You guys up there are used to it though, right?
> 
> Bear


We got hardly any up where i'm at.

But snow measured in feet can be pretty common. 

Don't know if you ever get used to it, or just learn to pretend it really isn't that bad....


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> if i had to guess we got between 22-26, hard to tell with the drifting. deep enough to cover my furnance vent on the roof so that stopped running over night, had to climb up and clear that, running fine now.




Dang---That's not good!!
Be careful crawling around on an icy roof too!!!

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 18, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Dang---That's not good!!
> Be careful crawling around on an icy roof too!!!
> 
> Bear


Snow could of been worse, 40 miles north of me Binghamton got 41 inches.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks pretty in a photo, but I would not want to be there. It’s cold to our standards down here, but it’s all relative!
> Al




This one would have cooled things off down there, real good!!

Bear


----------

